
Chase Bank may be experiencing a substantial hack or system failure - perfectstorm
https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/7zbecv/chase_bank_may_be_experiencing_a_substantial_hack/
======
WonkeyMonkey
From the Reddit thread: [https://www.doctorofcredit.com/reports-significant-
security-...](https://www.doctorofcredit.com/reports-significant-security-
issue-deposit-accounts-chase/)

Should be a shorter read considering how busy that comment thread got

------
perfectstorm
Does anyone know what causes this ? How does someone end up on a completely
different account when they log in ? What's the technical reason ?

This is honestly worrisome. They could wire out your monies and leave your
account with zero balance. I hope major tech publications pick this up.

~~~
WonkeyMonkey
It looks like it's similar to the issues steam had a while back
([https://www.destructoid.com/-updates-psa-steam-is-giving-
peo...](https://www.destructoid.com/-updates-psa-steam-is-giving-people-
access-to-random-accounts-don-t-log-in-329492.phtml))

While pure speculation until Chase makes an official comment: it's probably a
caching issues somewhere backend on their system. Sessions are getting mixed
up which means, if it really is a caching issue, not logging in until the
issues are resolved should prevent your account from being logged in by a
random 3rd party

